
Singapore is the world's best city to live in, according to HSBC's Expat survey - prostoalex
https://qz.com/1215945/singapore-is-the-worlds-best-city-to-live-in-according-to-hsbcs-expat-explorer-survey/
======
NIL8
Are they kidding? Oh yeah, it's HSBC.

Singapore has very serious problems that translate differently to all of it's
inhabitants including it's expats. This fact can be uncovered with a simple
conversation with a cabbie.

Rant: I can't help but feel insulted when I'm presented with media/propaganda
that mentions a survey or poll that supposedly promotes the point of view of a
particular group of people. It's a warn out (albeit effective) tool of
manipulation that should be laughed off stage whenever it's presented to an
audience like HN. What expats? How long have they lived there? Where are they
from? These are just a few questions that one should ask in a case like this.

~~~
jazoom
What are the problems you speak of? I'd like to know.

------
jnaina
As a Singaporean who went to school in the US, traveled and lived abroad
extensively for a number of years, Singapore is a pretty decent place to live
and raise a family. Singapore has more things right than wrong.

------
whatyoucantsay
Yes, unless you're gay or smoke pot or like free speech or...

~~~
mikhailfranco
Same for UAE at #10

------
mbrodersen
I know Singapore quite well. And yes it is a nice city but also very boring.
Nothing to do but shopping.

------
outside1234
Ok - let’s be real - I lived in Singapore for two years. It’s a great place,
but only for two years, and only if you like to travel.

Singapore itself is really pretty boring and it is hard to meet people that
aren’t expats and even they are hard to meet.

------
mikhailfranco
So northern Europe and former British colonies top yet another list for best
quality of life.

